# Fishing in Rodanthe



## Mtn Mike (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm heading there on Saturday, July 28th for 10 wonderful days. How's the fishing in the surf and on the pier? Hoping for Northeast winds! Thanks!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Well one thing about it. It’ll be better than work. Regardless!


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Lost a very large shark yesterday by the feel of things and what he did to my leader, between ramp 32 and 30. Very soft, deep sand there if you're driving. Caught this little guy south nags head at ramp 4 today. Other than him a handful of Whiting for the week.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice pomp


----------



## Wolfman10 (Jul 21, 2018)

Mtn Mike said:


> I'm heading there on Saturday, July 28th for 10 wonderful days. How's the fishing in the surf and on the pier? Hoping for Northeast winds! Thanks!


Just got back from Waves (just south of Rodanthe) and fished the shore and just offshore in my kayak. Not much biting, but I am going back this week.


----------



## grouse789 (Jul 23, 2018)

Just spent two weeks on OBX. I didnt fish this time around, however there were some fish being caught and seen. We were in Rodanthe two blocks north off the pier. I saw flurries of spanish macks breaking the surface here and there. Saw a small flounder caught in surf, a few spot and croaker. I met an old timer at oregon inlet he was catching some small trout on green sparkle grub tails. Three weeks back a guy got two blacktip sharks off the pier.
My advice? rent an ocean kayak for the week. Get up before sunrise, and troll tins parralell to shore just past the breakers till 8 am. (200 yards out?) You will probably connect with some spanish, or blues. I feel that would be your best bet to connect, or try the inlet. I used to yak fish the sound side, and have caught spanish, flounder, and stripers back there. Gotta watch the current though, very dangerous.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

grouse789 said:


> Just spent two weeks on OBX. I didnt fish this time around, however there were some fish being caught and seen. We were in Rodanthe two blocks north off the pier. I saw flurries of spanish macks breaking the surface here and there. Saw a small flounder caught in surf, a few spot and croaker. I met an old timer at oregon inlet he was catching some small trout on green sparkle grub tails. Three weeks back a guy got two blacktip sharks off the pier.
> My advice? rent an ocean kayak for the week. Get up before sunrise, and troll tins parralell to shore just past the breakers till 8 am. (200 yards out?) You will probably connect with some spanish, or blues. I feel that would be your best bet to connect, or try the inlet. I used to yak fish the sound side, and have caught spanish, flounder, and stripers back there. Gotta watch the current though, very dangerous.


Two weeks in OBX and didn't FISH !!  , OMG thats against the law


----------



## grouse789 (Jul 23, 2018)

Lol, I didn't fish because for me , for me.... I don't like dunking bait. If I can't fish in a yak, it's not worth it to me. If I want to catch any quality of fish I need to get off the beach. But that's just me. 
Some guys like sitting with the rods set up hoping something bites in the middle of July. It's just not my bag.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Going down for week or so soon. I have not been in many a year. I just got burned out on the crowds in the Fall. I loaded a bunch of stuff to fish with. I guess in all honesty I will be one of those guys sitting at times hoping. I like to walk after setting up camp. Take a gotcha or spoon. 10 ft rod set up for plugs....start walking. Found and caught more fish like that this time of year than ever setting up with fresh bait.

Family trips require compromise.......with the time of year and seriousness of fishing. I just can't go though without putting a few rods out. Its not American.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

grouse789 said:


> Lol, I didn't fish because for me , for me.... I don't like dunking bait. If I can't fish in a yak, it's not worth it to me. If I want to catch any quality of fish I need to get off the beach. But that's just me.
> Some guys like sitting with the rods set up hoping something bites in the middle of July. It's just not my bag.


So you don’t know how to surf fish


----------



## grouse789 (Jul 23, 2018)

ll


----------



## grouse789 (Jul 23, 2018)

bronzbck1 said:


> So you don’t know how to surf fish


LOL, no I am very adept at surf fishing. But summer doldrums are summer doldrums. You would be hard pressed to see people catch any quality amount of fish from the OBX surf in july (unless of course you think catching one or two small sea trout is impressive, maybe?). If catching small spot an croaker is your thing, then rock on. Thats not my thing. My time is limited. I am there with my family, I fish during the spring and fall when conditions are optimal. The OP's question was regarding the end of july and august. No one else has posted on any impressive catches during this time. Obviously I must be on to something. Like I mentioned earlier, some dudes like that kind of fishing. I dont. I offered my advice based on my own experiences of the last 20 years visiting the OBX during summer. If you are serious about catching fish on the OBX in summer, buy or rent a yak and get off the beach. Or hook up with a charter.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow grouse you have been visiting here for 20 years during the summer! You must know a lot about surf fishing! Not like us 71 year old fools who live here 24-7 and fished the "banks" pretty much all their lives.
Of course the biggest thing I've ever caught from the surf this year was only about 500 pounds or so and I did it without a YAK! You need to post more so we could all learn from you!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Ease up on the Cat Sharkey.......He is right , not much going on right now..... maybe a pomp here and there. The last two weeks have been horrible and we have SW winds all week coming up and mid 60s water.

He is not into sitting on the beach with a Tuna head yaked out either...Like you maybe..... 

Hopefully the Cobia will show back up and we possibly see some Kings in August....


----------



## grouse789 (Jul 23, 2018)

LOL thanks DaBig2na. Only offering my opinion. Thats all. some clown wants to say i dont know how to surf fish. lol I havent seen him back up any proof of great summer surf fishing. Shark fishing from the beach is a whole other story. I was planning on trying that this summer there. However, i wasnt able to get my butt in gear with all the new tools i would need to chase them. Plenty of sharks down there. 
The OP asked a question, at least I answered him. Brnzback1 and ncsharkman gave no help or answer to the OP. "you dont know how to surf fish" or " toot toot toot my horn, I caught a 500# shark" Wooopeee friggin doo guy. The average joe going down there on vacation with his family probably isnt shark fishing. He is probably under the "illusion" of the mystique of the banks. I was too, until i realized summer fishing, is summer fishing whether you are in the northeast or the southeast.
Instead of jumping on me, why dont you post something positive, or some advice on where to go, or what to use?
Please, mr 71 years fishing the "banks" tell us, please tell us where can that gentleman go from the surf and catch reds, trout, pompano, during a tide? Please tell us? Because apparently my thought on that is invalid. So you tell us old man.
I guarantee you cant, and probably wont reply.. Hope the dude going down there has fun with his fam, and gets a big one.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok Birdman ... don't get your feathers all roughed up either..
I never met sharkman, but I can tell you for a fact the Bronzbck is one cool dude.... he knows where the fish are in the surf..
He's up and down the beach from Corolla to Hatteras If you wanna know where fish are in the surf ask him he will probably know, and if you needed the A/C or Toilet fixed in your camper he can do that too. I don't think he meant his question like you read it.... Lately he has been a man of few words...


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Grown men... smh


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

Mtn Mike said:


> I'm heading there on Saturday, July 28th for 10 wonderful days. How's the fishing in the surf and on the pier? Hoping for Northeast winds! Thanks!


Mike what do you usually fish for? Small stuff you might pick up something. Fishing has really been slow. As Tuna said, the water cooled down and the south winds forecasted for the next 10 days won't help much. Unless it warms up not likely to see any macks or cobia.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Going to second tuna in this one Bronzback1 is a good guy and can certainly put fish on the beach


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

cooper138 said:


> Going to second tuna in this one Bronzback1 is a good guy and can certainly put fish on the beach


 Going to 3rd that, bronzback1 knows his stuff! I also target and catch lots more than sharks! All fishing is good to me. By the way, it was actually my wife who caught the 500 pound shark [I only helped].
I'm getting to old for them anymore and I had a stroke not long ago which really slows you up a bit. Keep on fishing...…
Sharkman


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

grouse789 said:


> Some guys like sitting with the rods set up hoping something bites in the middle of July. It's just not my bag.


. 

I've done that and know better. Fed a lot of shrimp to a lot of fish earlier this month. Hoping more for luck to smile on me.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

My wife tells me I have to put a rod out during the summer. It keeps me in my chair ,other wise I get bored and start walking the beach looking for sharks teeth and other things that catches my eye. Sitting on a beach feeding pin fish can be quite relaxing. Fall is a different story.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

—————-


----------

